# Healthy cinnamom french toast



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you will need

2 slices oat n seed bread.

1 whole egg

1 egg white

splenda

cinnamon

1 cal spray

half teaspoon flora light

also can add

1 banana

diabetic maple syrup

cut bread in half and beat egg and egg white in bowl.

in seperate plate coat plate in splenda and cinnamon and mix.

Spray non stick pan with 1 cal and put in flora light.

As flora starts to melt dip bread and soak in egg mix then add to frying pan and nicely brown either side. this depends on how well done you want it.

As soon as you remove the bread dip and rub into splenda cinnamon mix on both sides.

place on plate and add chopped banana then drizzle maple syrup.

cals = 220 from bread

100 from egg

100 banana

very little maybe 30 from splenda/maple syrup

tastes foooking class.


----------



## manofstyle (Apr 1, 2009)

nice one just tried it ... luurrvley . tried it with honey as well


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumped as French toast is the don


----------

